
This Is How to Respond When Your Boss Asks You to Do Something Unethical - burntrelish1273
https://lifehacker.com/this-is-how-to-respond-when-your-boss-asks-you-to-do-so-1796676630
======
burntrelish1273
I was forced to "resign" a full-time job with very good benefits at a big name
top 10 university for not rushing unreviewed changes driven by a vendor to the
security of a credit-card processing network. Standing up for principles has a
non-zero cost, and it is unlikely anyone will stand with you, more often the
wagons will circle against you for doing the right thing because it's more
convenient for HR. It doesn't matter if you're right, how good of a job you do
or how many hours you put in: if you don't go along with illegal, immoral and
unethical behavior, you're gone. You're disposable and there's little
recourse.

